# 3/8 inch steel my verdict



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25425-my-squirrel-success-and-a-question/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/ (look at whipcrackdeadbunny post)

This shows that squirrels and rabbits can be taken with 3/8 inch steel.

There are also many other stories about game being taken rocks(I cant imagine that they weigh to much more then 3/8 steel).

My final decision is that although 3/8 inch steel may not have the ideal weight it can take game. The only reason I use it is because it is available at a local store, But if you have to order I would say go with 1/2 inc steel or lead.

Also I have no personal experience but soon I'll have a nice rabbit dinner. I have killed 2 with the pellet gun and there are still about three more eating the garden. They committed the largest crime against humanity - they ate all of the sweat pea plants.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

There is at least one documented instance of a .410 shotgun loaded with birdshot killing a grizzly bear, that does not make a .410 a bear gun. Several deer are killed every year, most poached, with a 22lr, no deer hunter that I know would recommend that for deer hunting.

No one will argue that it is possible to kill game with 3/8s steel, NO died in the wool squirrel hunters will recommend it. It sounds as if your mind is made up and your going to do what you want anyway so good luck, get as close as possible and aim for the head.

EDIT: I have no idea where you live but if it is in the US then lead balls for muzzle loaders and pistol bullets used for reloading are available without ordering and either are much better suited for squirrel hunting. I am sure that you have a sporting good store or gun shop that has them in stock.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

yes I agree but with a head shot I really think that it will work good. I am ordering 1/2 inch steel for optimal hunting and I will make bolt cutoffs as seen in m.j.'s video. I am also going to buy a hunting arrow for my arrow shooter and use that.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Like I said, good luck.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

squirrel squasher said:


> This shows that squirrels and rabbits can be taken with 3/8 inch steel.


Nobody says/means otherwise? Given that many here KNOW or have been told by those who know the limitations and applications for such ammo.



squirrel squasher said:


> There are also many other stories about game being taken rocks(I cant imagine that they weigh to much more then 3/8 steel).


GIVE me a break: a peeble bigger than my thumb nail? would be around 20mm... certainly more than a 16mm glass marble, maybe about double the mass of 3/8 steel.



squirrel squasher said:


> My final decision is that although 3/8 inch steel may not have the ideal weight it can take game. The only reason I use it is because it is available at a local store...


So think about what you have? There are a number of topics about alternative ammo, some might be more suitable.



squirrel squasher said:


> ...I am ordering 1/2 inch steel for optimal hunting and I will make bolt cutoffs as seen in m.j.'s video. I am also going to buy a hunting arrow for my arrow shooter and use that.


plus



squirrel squasher said:


> Also I have no personal experience but soon I'll have a nice rabbit dinner. I have killed 2 with the pellet gun and there are still about three more eating the garden. They committed the largest crime against humanity - they ate all of the sweat pea plants.


 ... So why the topic?

Clearly we love a good fight. Not everyone sees eye-to-eye And in terms of a hunting setup you simply can't please everyone with a "practical" solution.

I ask you think about my points, and what is written here return to the effective hunting setups and look at the AVERAGE trends.

My inbox is open if you seek my opinion, should you have no of them I too wish you the best of luck in the field.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

squirrel squasher said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25425-my-squirrel-success-and-a-question/
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/ (look at whipcrackdeadbunny post)
> 
> This shows that squirrels and rabbits can be taken with 3/8 inch steel.
> ...


You quoted my thread... and you are correct, I did take that squirrel ethically using 3/8. I have a rule though, if someone WITH more experience then me says to try something different... I do it. I was told to get heavier ammo, I am.

Now, from what I understand... It's not if something is "possible", it's if it's probable! I don't know if it's probable you will kill many squirrells ethically using my setup... I do hope though, if you do try, you have success! Head the warnings of those before us man. 

All the best,

Clever Moniker


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Yes I embarrassed myself with this unnecessary post as I hard small evidence to back it up and it was unnecessary. I will think back to this on all of my future post and comments.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

squirrel squasher said:


> Yes I embarrassed myself with this unnecessary post as I hard small evidence to back it up and it was unnecessary. I will think back to this on all of my future post and comments.


Oh please man, you should hear the shit that I say! I feel like I'm constantly taking my foot outta my mouth. lol

Don't even worry man. Practice, hunt, and eat your game brotha. 

Clever Moniker


----------

